# Lurking Poll What type are you!



## Rooigevaar

Before I ever signed up I was browsing the threads almost every day. And I tend to still Lurk around without feeling the need to post or comment, sometimes someone else already said what I wanted to say or already said what was needed. Is this a bad thing? I dont know, I dont think so... but I am interested to see how many other lurkers are out there with me so I created this poll to see if any of my fellow lurkers will come out of their shell to click a vote button. No need to post anything if you dont want to... and the votes are private so no one will know
And if you are more than one type of the above feel free to vote more than once!

Now let us all watch this thread in silence

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I would have to say there needs to be an option for I'm a non lurker!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Rooigevaar

Rob Fisher said:


> I would have to say there needs to be an option for I'm a non lurker!


Done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome poll @Rooigevaar 
Loved your choices and lurker categories! 

I know there are hundreds if not thousands of lurkers
So we are all being watched!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Cave Johnson

I definitely do more lurking than posting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## skola

Cave Johnson said:


> I definitely do more lurking than posting.


What @Cave Johnson said.. I have my moods

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nite

Would definitely classify myself as more of a serial lurker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Nite said:


> Would definitely classify myself as more of a serial lurker


 The Dexter lurker  owned up there


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Dexter was a better lurker than batman - 
batman caused fights when people spotted him
Nobody ever spots dexter, and they all end up on the bed of plastic anyway

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lushen

I don't always comment on everything, only when I can add value or learn something new.
Some topics are just good to follow... but I don't necessarily have input.

Another category: Non-lurker - comment on what is relevant to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

me , lurk , never .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------

